# Nica Libre Imperial Cigar Review - solid smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

CI really tries to pimp these out as an alternative to Padrons. At this point I'm sure you've read from multiple reviewers that this is a ridiculo...

Read the full review here: Nica Libre Imperial Cigar Review - solid smoke


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

These are good cigars but don't confuse them with any Padron...yes they tend to mimic the profile but only a Padron is a Padron.


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

Recently picked up a box of these on cbid for cheap, look forward to smoking one.


----------

